# Swift Bolero 630EW



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this website. Having accidentally just posted this query in the Hymer forum this is plan B, ask the people who may know!

Anyone out there with experience of a Swift Bolero 630EW? We've motorhomed for many years but are about to sign on the dotted for a Bolero. Anything in particular to look out for. I've read about the water problems under the bonnet and also possible problems reversing uphill but wondered if there were any other known issues? Thanks!


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

We have the 680FB bolero excellent machine and made by swift who have a good presence here on MHF. Just do your usual checks, (when you collect from dealer that everything works how it should) your ok with a swift.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

H we too have the Swift FB and have been delighted with not only the MH but the service and attention given to us by all at Swift. 

We fell in love with this particular model when we viewed the one owned by some friends of ours two years ago, and at the time said that if we ever did buy a MH that was the one we would go for, to be honest we didn't even look at any other models as we just had a feeling that the Bolero was for us..........and we can honestly say we haven't been disappointed, last winter we travelled to Portugal in it and had a great time.

Good luck with your decision but I am sure like us you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bolero*

Hello

I can't offer much advice on a Bolero - other than the fact is looks nice. I have just purchased another Swift Kon-tiki.

You may also note that The Swift Group are active members of the forum too.

Russell


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Tommorow I will be picking up my first MH, an ace airstream 630EW, cant wait  Sorry about this slight hijack, but can someone tell me how to identify whether the mod to stop water pouring in over the engine has been done.

cheers
Andy


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It's good to know that Swift provide good after sales service. Having said that although I wasn't impressed with the dealer that I bought my Gatcombe from, Auto Sleeper themselves were excellent. 

Off to test drive the Bolero on Saturday, can't really see me changing my mind about it so maybe you'll see more of me on this forum. Cheers!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

andymac said:


> but can someone tell me how to identify whether the mod to stop water pouring in over the engine has been done.


Sorry, Andy, we might be a bit late here 

Firstly, if it's a new van, it should have been sent to a Fiat service agent to have its PDI. At that time, they check on their computer to see if there are any outstanding recalls or campaigns that need attending to.

You could try pouring a bucket of water over the windscreen, and then check under the bonnet to see what has happened 8O

Hope everything goes / went OK.

Gerald


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Why are people still risking their money on a vehicle with so many documented faults?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Why are people still risking their money on a vehicle with so many documented faults?


Because the faults will get fixed, it's the base for a huge number of motorhomes, and it's a damned good drive.

I chose it, despite knowing the issues, because the motorhome I wanted had a Fiat badge on the front.

Anyway, slightly off topic.

Gerald


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Because the faults will get fixed,


Oh that's Ok then. People lose the use of their van for months,resale values plummet but the faults will be fixed. (I await the first report of a 'judder' being fixed)
I appreciate you are defending your investment but as Canute should have said - It's time to back another horse!!
So long as there are mugs buying them, convertors will keep using these sub standard base vehicles.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

aultymer said:


> So long as there are mugs buying them, convertors will keep using these sub standard base vehicles.


Not like these reliable RWD Mercs that never break down eh? Well apart from the one (we know of!) that's having diff /prop / gearbox problems, and the Trannie's that can't even get off the line without stalling (& that includes the standard van too - I know!).

As has been said ad nauseam, the issues are well documented, I don't particularly think used values do plummet, it's an issue to be aware of that's all. It's a bit like buying a used GM car a few years ago - they were notorious for the engine management packing up - £400 a pop!

I have the X2/44 Ducato (you know, the one whose gearbox spontaneously combusts after two & a half minutes although mine hasn't - yet!) so have no axe to grind with the X/250, but it's something that's beginning to get on my paps - it seems to me that hardly a topic can be raised on here at the minute without someone berating the X2/50.

What starts off as "I went out for a run to the seaside for doughnuts yesterday in my new Bolero / Avantgarde / Nuevo etc....... we had a lovely day discovering the joys blah, blah, blah" within about 5 minutes turns into......

"OH MY GOD YOU DIDN'T GET A FiART DID YOU??? THE WORST DECISION EVER MADE IN HISTORY (Well, apart from invading Iraq - or maybe not on reflection!)"

Spoil everyone's happiness why don't you?

Anyway, rant over I feel much better now!

God I'm Jealous - a new Bolero EW (Yes and you with the Airstream EW too - ggrrrr), looked at them but couldn't really stretch - still happy with the Capri though - top van  .
Well I (& in her absence and even more so my wife) for one wish you happy travels in it!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiat*



aultymer said:


> Why are people still risking their money on a vehicle with so many documented faults?


.....because, after test driving offerings from Renault and Mercedes, this MultiJet out runs the lot. The driving position is fantastic and the performance of the (even a new) engine is fabulous.

Russell


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Why are people still risking their money on a vehicle with so many documented faults?


I've had mine from new for a two months now.

All mods were done at the factory.

I'm very pleased with the local Fiat dealership.


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

I too have had my bolero for a few months now - the fiat side is superb to drive - which considering the distances we MHer's drive is important. I have had no problems with my Bolero that were down to swift - a mucky waste tank causing the gauge to stick, a broken lamp( made in germany) and I've had to reset the control panel a couple of times which I think was due to poor power supply on a particular campsite.

So yes great van all round, buy and enjoy.

Mick


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Drove it, liked it, signed on the dotted line! Even tried reversing up a hill with no issues.
Had to haggle a fair bit and didn't manage to get the bike rack I wanted included in the deal, so Im going to have to sort that myself. Has anyone with a 630EW got one fitted? If so is it a Fiamma Pro C (mounted below the window) or is it a Pro (or similar) with the top mounting above the window? Just wondering where the strong points are.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi ref the bike rack I would get in touch with Mick France at Swift for advice, we had to offset our bike rack slightly due to the shower room. We had this done at Camper UK and they made a fantastic job, the fixing brackets are hidden in the cupboards above our bed.


----------

